# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Femestra opinie

## jolla

Femestra, 
stosowałam w okresie okołomenopauzowym, i naprawde polecam ten lek zero poważniejszych objawów menopauzy, dodatkowo jest to niedrogi lek, polecam !!!

----------

